# KlearKase vs. Guardian



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I purchased both of these cases, with the idea that I would return one of them, and just keep one waterproof/splashproof case. I used the Guardian one weekend and the KlearKase this weekend. We have lake property with a dock and boat. I do a LOT of reading on the dock. We also have a 105 lb lab, who's constantly in and out of the water and shaking off. Add to that lots of food and drinks, and Mr. Atoz can get wet pretty easily. Here are my thoughts on these two cases:

The M-Edge Guardian

Definitely heavier, however, not so much so that I was uncomfortable reading with it. The K2 felt very secure in it, and I had no worries about liquids getting in. It's easy to get the K2 in and out. The one concern I had was that the soft keyboard cover expanded in the heat. It has since gone down. There was no condensation at all in the cover all day. On the downside, you can't turn the K2 on and off while it's in the case, which means opening it back up, and being concerned about water getting in. I made sure my hands were really dry before switching it on. It's also harder to use the 5 way toggle with the case on. I was reading in direct sunlight and had no problems with glare at all. I did put the screen protector on it that came with it. It is a case that is meant to be temporary...meaning that you'll want to use it for specific purposes, and use another case while at home, or at least where water isn't such a danger.

The KlearKase

This case came on Friday, and I took it to the lake that day. There are 6 small plastic pieces that are needed for assembly (I think), and each goes in its own spot. You can't put one piece where another goes. To assemble, you put the K2 in the bottom part of the case, then put the jewel on. Then, using the other pieces, seal the case. The sleep switch and charger port are covered by a silicone cover, which is easily removed, and to be honest, come out easily. The top of the case (by the sleep switch) has none of the plastic pieces that go around the side and bottom. Because of the silicone covers and there not being plastic pieces covering the top, I'd consider this case splash proof. I definitely would not try to read in the water with it. Because there are so many pieces, I think it's definitely designed to be a "permanent" cover, and not one easily removed. I think after awhile the stress on the plastic pieces might cause them to break. The downside for this case for me is that I tried several different jewels (it comes with 4 or 5 of them), and could not get the 5 way controller to scroll down.

Both cases have their positive points, and both have their negatives. Because the Guardian is designed to remove easily (just four clips) and the KlearKase has more pieces to assemble, I really don't think they are competing products, other than both manufacturers advertise them as splashproof.


----------



## StarGazer (Jun 8, 2010)

So what's the verdict? Which one is going back? I just ordered the KlearKase myself. I felt the Guardian was just too much money to justify such a limited use product.


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

I have purchased both as well. Ugh, I can't decide which one to keep. I like the size and weight of the klearkase but I don't want to leave my kindle in there and it will be a royal pain to take all of those pieces off on a regular basis. Plus, I am a bit concerned about constantly removing the jewel. The guardian is heavy and it will be a pain to open and close to turn it on but right now I am leaning in the direction of the guardian. Just pop my kindle in there, close a few latches and it is ready to go. I'd love to see a combination of the two products, that would be perfect!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> I can't decide which one to keep. I like the size and weight of the klearkase but I don't want to leave my kindle in there and it will be a royal pain to take all of those pieces off on a regular basis. Plus, I am a bit concerned about constantly removing the jewel. The guardian is heavy and it will be a pain to open and close to turn it on but right now I am leaning in the direction of the guardian. Just pop my kindle in there, close a few latches and it is ready to go. I'd love to see a combination of the two products, that would be perfect!


I am keeping the Guardian, for the reasons you cite. I just don't want to use the KlearKase as my every day case (I really love my Speck cover), and I don't think the plastic pieces will hold up well to frequent removing. I like the ease of getting the Kindle into the Guardian. Like you, however, I really wish there was a way to turn the Kindle on/off without opening it in the Guardian.

If the KlearKase had the latch system that the Guardian has, but had the silicone plugs over the on/off switch and charger, that would be perfect!


----------



## bulbboy (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the review - I think you saved me some headaches and figuring which one I want!


----------



## grjag (Jun 18, 2009)

Same here, I've been debating and debating.  We like to read floating in the lake in inner tubes and I think the guardian is going to be a better choice for that use.  I really appreciate everyone who keeps giving their feedback.


----------



## StarGazer (Jun 8, 2010)

Yep, it's going to come down to personal preference. Neither product is perfect. For me, I think the klearkase will be my choice. I do not read in the water and so the complete waterproof nature of the Guardian is wasted on me. I'm more of the read near the pool or on the beach type. And sitting in the sand with oily, sweaty, sandy hands trying to wake up a sleeping Kindle by having to open a case and exposing it to the very things it's meant to protect against does not appeal to me. Certainly not for $70. 

If I decide on a Guardian in the future it will be on an updated, redesigned model. That one flaw is a definite deal breaker in my opinion.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I took my Guardian to the lake yesterday and was able to test it out for the first time. I loved it! The kids went swimming and I went out on a raft to sit and read. It was nice not having to worry about it getting wet (and it did several times!). The kids thought I was being pretty risky taking it out in the water, until I showed them it could float! I like that it is quick to go....close 4 latches and you're ready. It feels very sturdy and secure in the case and I didn't find it heavy at all to hold. It is pricey, but I like being able to use it anywhere without the worry of it falling in and being ruined. I never had an issue with it going to sleep either. If I was worried that it was going to go to sleep while I talked to the kids, I just pushed the next page button and then the previous button to get back to my spot, so it would stay awake.


----------



## KlearKase (Jun 10, 2010)

Hoosiermama said:


> I think after awhile the stress on the plastic pieces might cause them to break.


Stress on the plastic pieces does not cause wear and tear. KlearKase is made of strong polycarbonate plastic - the same material used in the canopy of an F22 jet. The founders of KlearKase have been using the product for months without any signs of wear.



Hoosiermama said:


> The downside for this case for me is that I tried several different jewels (it comes with 4 or 5 of them), and could not get the 5 way controller to scroll down.


This is the first report we've had of a KlearKase owner whose 5-way controller did not fully function. We'd be happy to look into this for you if you contact us at KlearKase.com.



Hoosiermama said:


> Because there are so many pieces, I think it's definitely designed to be a "permanent" cover, and not one easily removed.


KlearKase fully seals the Kindle while allowing normal use and weighing only 6 ounces. This means assembly is a little more complicated than a leather cover. However, most users find removing their Kindle and putting it back in to be very quick after they have done it 2-3 times.



Hoosiermama said:


> I really don't think they are competing products, other than both manufacturers advertise them as splashproof.


KlearKase and The Guardian absolutely have their differences. KlearKase is designed for those who want protection from splashes but also bumps, travel, kids and pets. At only 6 ounces (1/3 the weight of the Guardian), KlearKase is designed for more frequent use. KlearKase is half the price of the Guardian and is designed so that you'll use it at least twice as often.

Thanks for considering KlearKase.


----------



## KlearKase (Jun 10, 2010)

Hoosiermama said:


> The downside for this case for me is that I tried several different jewels (it comes with 4 or 5 of them), and could not get the 5 way controller to scroll down.


KlearKase is fully functional, which includes the 5-way controller working in all directions. Thanks to Hoosiermam's input we have identified some manufacturing variability in the jewels affecting a very isolated group of cases. Anyone with this problem should contact KlearKase through the form at KlearKase.com for a quick resolution. We are committed to the satisfaction of each and every KlearKase customer.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Any news on a DX case? I would love one before my two back to back beach vacations in August.


----------



## TwiMommy (Mar 30, 2010)

Hoosiermama said:


> I really don't think they are competing products, other than both manufacturers advertise them as splashproof.


M-Edge Actually Advertised " Waterproof Polycarbonate Case" and "Waterproof case floats level on water's surface for hands-free reading. The Guardian safeguards Kindle in all water environments up to 1 meter deep, from the bathtub to the pool to the ocean. "

While Klearcase advertises "KlearKase is 100% sealed and designed to be left on for everyday use. KlearKase is splash-proof, but not waterproof and should not be submerged underwater."

Differences:

Guardian: 100% waterproof
Klearcase: Splash proof- AKA Hard version of M-Edge Leisure Jacket.


----------

